# BRIDGEPORT MILLING MACHINE RISER BLOCK - $60 (scotts valley)



## matthewsx (Sep 11, 2020)

BRIDGEPORT MILLING MACHINE RISER BLOCK - tools - by owner - sale
					

7 INCH RISER BLOCK FOR BRIDGEPORT. 15 INCHES DIAMETER. MIGHT FIT BRIDGEPORT CLONES? I DON'T KNOW....



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 11, 2020)

Man why cant this deals be close to me?


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 11, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> Man why cant this deals be close to me?


See if he can put it in a flat rate box....


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 11, 2020)

Still available, just relisted


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 11, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> See if he can put it in a flat rate box....


If it would survive USPS handling I would.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 12, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> If it would survive USPS handling I would.


It's all in the packing....


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 12, 2020)

There are not a real fragile piece, mine came in a metal strapped cardboard box and some bubble wrap, survived perfectly.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 12, 2020)

For $60, I'd be willing to test his theory about fitting clones.  That's a serious bargain!


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 12, 2020)

Every other Bridgeport part fits my clone perfectly.   Can't see why this wouldn't.   Wish I needed a riser.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 12, 2020)

Yeah, I haven't found myself in need of one yet, but for $60 I'd paint that puppy to match and put it on my shelf for the day I do.


----------



## f350ca (Sep 12, 2020)

I bought a 10 inch riser for a job, put it in several years ago. Can't fathom taking it out. Now the table is up at eye level. Only down side is reaching the table, need to use the swivel base on the vice, and block parts that get bolted to the table. That 7 inch one would be a good compromise.

Greg


----------

